# Lumia 1020 RS1 and DNG photos: gallery and Onedrive bugs!



## j27h (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi all,
I have updated a Lumia 1020 to Redstone 1 (14393.321) and everything is working fine (much faster than TH2, better battery life, glance reenabled): the only problems that I have found involve the management of the RAW DNG photos:


When I take a photo with the Lumia Camera (5MP + 38MP DNG), both pictures are showed in the Photo App even if I select the option to aggregate duplicated files (see pictures in the URL below). In TH2 (10586.545) the Photo App was working as expected.
http://it.tinypic.com/r/2rrxvuu/9
http://it.tinypic.com/r/156b7lf/9
On W10M (both TH2 and RS1) Onedrive automatically upload both the low resolution 5MP jpg and the 38MP (and 48mb) DNG files: with Windows Phone 8 and 8.1 wasn't possible to upload the RAW files, now is impossible to prevent them to be forcefully uploaded filling Onedrive and discharging the phone...

Does this happen on your unsupported Lumia shooting raw photos too? Have anyone found some solution or workaround (at least for the Photo App)? Any idea?


----------



## zagiame (Dec 30, 2016)

*Lumia Camera*

Hello, can you share info how to manage to use the Lumia Camera App on the RS1 Update? 
I bought Lumia 1020 yesterday and updated it to the last officially released W10 Update and did hard reset after that. 
After the hard reset I am the Lumia Camera app was deleted and there is no option installing it from the store, however I did found some xap files with the Lumia Camera but after installing it the app says that I need Lumia Denim Update to use the app, and after it the app closes.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jan 2, 2017)

I did a hard reset yesterday on my 1020. Afterwards I just searched for Lumia Camera in the W10M app store and installed it, then set it as the default camera app. Doesn't this work for you? Current build number is 1493.576 on my 1020.
Do you notice degraded quality of photography compared to WP8.1?


----------



## zagiame (Jan 4, 2017)

GeoffreyK said:


> I did a hard reset yesterday on my 1020. Afterwards I just searched for Lumia Camera in the W10M app store and installed it, then set it as the default camera app. Doesn't this work for you? Current build number is 1493.576 on my 1020.
> Do you notice degraded quality of photography compared to WP8.1?

Click to collapse



Running the same build, but installing the Lumia Camera App from the Microsoft Store is not an option for me - it says the "app is not compatible with your device". However I found a Nokia Camera xap file, installed it and update to Lumia Camera App and now everything looks fine. 
About the degraded quality, I haven't had time to check the quality with the WP8.1, cuz I updated it as soon as I bought it. However I think to reinstall and use it with the official build /WP8.1/ from now on, cuz I had experienced some bugs and delays compared to my Lumia 735 running the same build.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jan 4, 2017)

zagiame said:


> Running the same build, but installing the Lumia Camera App from the Microsoft Store is not an option for me - it says the "app is not compatible with your device". However I found a Nokia Camera xap file, installed it and update to Lumia Camera App and now everything looks fine.
> About the degraded quality, I haven't had time to check the quality with the WP8.1, cuz I updated it as soon as I bought it. However I think to reinstall and use it with the official build /WP8.1/ from now on, cuz I had experienced some bugs and delays compared to my Lumia 735 running the same build.

Click to collapse



Hmm, strange. It's odd because when I did the hard reset, Lumia Camera did disappear from the phone, which is why I had to reinstall it. One thing is that after the hard reset, the values used to upgrade the phone (phone name etc. set to match the values of the 950XL) revert back to the values of the 1020, which maybe the store recognizes as a valid phone for running Lumia Camera? Other than that, I've no idea why the Store lets me install Lumia Camera, but doesn't let you, on the same build with the same phone model.

My feeling is that with Lumia Camera, the fidelity of the photography is very much like WP8.1. Using the Windows Camera seems to apply the famous "finishing touches" or other sharpening algorithms which don't work so well on the 1020, but Lumia Camera has the original algorithms. Well, it's just an impression. However, if you plan to use the phone essentially as a camera, and don't need any of the features of WM10, it would make sense to go back to WP8.1. For example, stereo video recording doesn't work with the 1020 on WM10 -- you get mono sound only. And things are just snappier on this phone with WP8.1. I'm just wary of losing the ability to run UWP apps if I revert the phone, but I may do anyway, as I have a 950XL as my main phone, and probably will only use the 1020 for carefully composed photography from now on. In a way, I'm curious to see how long the 1020 is still able to run W10M, if it will make it through to the Creators' Update or not, which is why I haven't reverted yet.


----------



## zagiame (Jan 4, 2017)

GeoffreyK said:


> Hmm, strange. It's odd because when I did the hard reset, Lumia Camera did disappear from the phone, which is why I had to reinstall it. One thing is that after the hard reset, the values used to upgrade the phone (phone name etc. set to match the values of the 950XL) revert back to the values of the 1020, which maybe the store recognizes as a valid phone for running Lumia Camera? Other than that, I've no idea why the Store lets me install Lumia Camera, but doesn't let you, on the same build with the same phone model.
> 
> My feeling is that with Lumia Camera, the fidelity of the photography is very much like WP8.1. Using the Windows Camera seems to apply the famous "finishing touches" or other sharpening algorithms which don't work so well on the 1020, but Lumia Camera has the original algorithms. Well, it's just an impression. However, if you plan to use the phone essentially as a camera, and don't need any of the features of WM10, it would make sense to go back to WP8.1. For example, stereo video recording doesn't work with the 1020 on WM10 -- you get mono sound only. And things are just snappier on this phone with WP8.1. I'm just wary of losing the ability to run UWP apps if I revert the phone, but I may do anyway, as I have a 950XL as my main phone, and probably will only use the 1020 for carefully composed photography from now on. In a way, I'm curious to see how long the 1020 is still able to run W10M, if it will make it through to the Creators' Update or not, which is why I haven't reverted yet.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it will be nice knowing if the Lumia 1020 gets the Creators' Update, well I am curious if my Lumia 735 will get it too, cuz I use it as my main driver. 
About the hard reset, it went the same as you said, after it the phone was marked again like Lumia 1020 by default, so I really do not know what the store did not allow me to install it. Now everything is fine, I just put the WP8.1 on it and ready to go test it tomorrow.


----------



## j27h (Apr 13, 2017)

zagiame said:


> Hello, can you share info how to manage to use the Lumia Camera App on the RS1 Update?
> I bought Lumia 1020 yesterday and updated it to the last officially released W10 Update and did hard reset after that.
> After the hard reset I am the Lumia Camera app was deleted and there is no option installing it from the store, however I did found some xap files with the Lumia Camera but after installing it the app says that I need Lumia Denim Update to use the app, and after it the app closes.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late response, I don't know why but I haven't been notified of your responses and quotes lately... As others stated in this thread, at first Lumia Camera was still there after the RS1 upgrade (I used the 635 specs in the registry, and everything reverted back to the ones of the 1020 automatically after the RS1 upgrade), version 4.10.0.6. 

After the last upgrade (149393.1066) Lumia Camera disappeared, and I tried to get it back for a simple reason: Microsoft Camera only shots in 38mp jpeg mode with the Lumia 1020, so no supersampled 5mp jpeg and 38mp DND (the two reasons for which I still stick to this old great cameraphone).

I tried to deploy the following versions of the camera to no vail, either using 8.0 and 8.1 SDK or sideloading it from the internal memory:
Lumia Camera 4: v4.8.1.1 and v4.8.4.3
Lumia Camera 5: v5.0.2.42, V5.1.1.2 and v2015.1022.1227.410
Lumia camera 5 Beta: v2015.717.1205.3383

Well, Lumia Camera 4 won't install at all, Lumia Camera 5 says the app has been deprecated and force you to open the new Microsoft Camera, and Lumia Camera 5 Beta says that you'll need the Denim update (which I obviously have but it is not recognized). 

As said by *zagiame*, the only way that worked was to install this special version of the old Nokia Camera (v.4.5.1.7) offered by WindowsMania.pl and then update it through the Microsoft Store to the latest version (v4.10.0.6):

http://www.windowsmania.pl/programy-504/%5Bxap-x2x%5D-nokia-camera-rs2-1-th2-spust-aparatu-31271/

Hope this will help somene!

ps: anyhow, even if I get back my 5mp jpeg and 38mp DNG, I still have the annoying problems described in the fist post (Onedrive upload and Galeery display of the DNG photos)!


----------



## dape16 (Apr 13, 2017)

j27h said:


> As said by *zagiame*, the only way that worked was to install this special version of the old Nokia Camera (v.4.5.1.7) offered by WindowsMania.pl and then update it through the Microsoft Store to the latest version (v4.10.0.6):

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I can't find the download link for the XAP on WindowsMania.pl.


----------



## j27h (Apr 13, 2017)

dape16 said:


> Thanks, but I can't find the download link for the XAP on WindowsMania.pl.

Click to collapse



You'll have to register to the site, then log in and put a "thank" to the first post: once you have done this, refresh the page and the download link will be visible. I have done this myself (I'm italian and I don't understand a single word of polish, but I have translated the whole registration page with google translate in english and then used it as a template to compile the real registration page in polish language).

If you encounter any problems write me back here!


----------



## dape16 (Apr 14, 2017)

j27h said:


> You'll have to register to the site, then log in and put a "thank" to the first post: once you have done this, refresh the page and the download link will be visible. I have done this myself (I'm italian and I don't understand a single word of polish, but I have translated the whole registration page with google translate in english and then used it as a template to compile the real registration page in polish language).
> 
> If you encounter any problems write me back here!

Click to collapse



Thanks! I registered and downloaded, it installed fine. But the Store app does not find any updates, so I can't install the new version.


----------



## j27h (Apr 14, 2017)

dape16 said:


> Thanks! I registered and downloaded, it installed fine. But the Store app does not find any updates, so I can't install the new version.

Click to collapse



Perfect, so now you have Nokia Camera v4.5, right? Have you tried to reboot the phone and search again (I suppose yes). Which device do you have? If you have an unsupported x2x phone, which registry infos have you changed to update to Redstone? Are they been reverted back to the original ones (if the Store recognize your device as a x50, Lumia Camera Classic won't be available)?


----------



## dape16 (Apr 14, 2017)

j27h said:


> Perfect, so now you have Nokia Camera v4.5, right? Have you tried to reboot the phone and search again (I suppose yes). Which device do you have? If you have an unsupported x2x phone, which registry infos have you changed to update to Redstone? Are they been reverted back to the original ones (if the Store recognize your device as a x50, Lumia Camera Classic won't be available)?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have installed the old Nokia Camera 4.5, but it won't start. I have a Lumia 1020, and Lumia Camera has been available from the Store until the latest RS2 (Creators update) build. When I installed RS2 RTM build it removed Lumia Camera from phone. So I did a reset so my registry values are now default for 1020. So the problem with Lumia Camera being "not compatible" in the Store came with RS2 for me.
But I hope there is a way to get the latest Lumia Camera to install with a XAP or APPX.


----------



## j27h (Apr 14, 2017)

So Nokia Camera is unable to start... Maybe it is a limit imposed by the RTM of Creators Update... I have a 1020 like you and I have done this procedure just two days ago: untill the last RS1 update, Lumia Camera was always there after the various upgrades. With the last RS1 update (149393.1066) by the way, Lumia Camera disappeared and wasn't possible to reinstall it throught the store: the only way was using that XAP, installing it from the internal memory. If you have done everything like me, maybe the culprit is of the CU... And that means no CU for the 1020! Let me know if you take the time to make some test and find uot if with RS1 is still usable.


----------



## dape16 (Apr 14, 2017)

j27h said:


> So Nokia Camera is unable to start... Maybe it is a limit imposed by the RTM of Creators Update... I have a 1020 like you and I have done this procedure just two days ago: untill the last RS1 update, Lumia Camera was always there after the various upgrades. With the last RS1 update (149393.1066) by the way, Lumia Camera disappeared and wasn't possible to reinstall it throught the store: the only way was using that XAP, installing it from the internal memory. If you have done everything like me, maybe the culprit is of the CU... And that means no CU for the 1020! Let me know if you take the time to make some test and find uot if with RS1 is still usable.

Click to collapse



A very strange thing just happened. I had the old Nokia Camera 4.5 installed which did not start and checking for updates in the Store didn't find any updates at all. Now when I hadn't touched the phone for two hours, Lumia Camera appeared in the newly installed list, and somehow the old Nokia Camera 4.5 has been updated to Lumia Camera 4.10.0.6! I have auto updates turned off and it's not mentioned in the update history list.


----------



## j27h (Apr 19, 2017)

dape16 said:


> A very strange thing just happened. I had the old Nokia Camera 4.5 installed which did not start and checking for updates in the Store didn't find any updates at all. Now when I hadn't touched the phone for two hours, Lumia Camera appeared in the newly installed list, and somehow the old Nokia Camera 4.5 has been updated to Lumia Camera 4.10.0.6! I have auto updates turned off and it's not mentioned in the update history list.

Click to collapse



Good to know that everything updated as it should... Sometimes the store is not reliable: just wait for a few hours and it may change idea about what you may or may not install.

Going back to my initial problems, I thought that they were due to the fact that the 1020 was an unsupported RS1 phone (as said, everything worked fine on TH2). Now I'm testing also a Lumia 950 and it shows the same behaviour when shooting photos in both jpeg and DNG format. I have done some research (http://forums.windowscentral.com/ask-question/440536-duplicate-photos.htmlhttp://) and it seem like:

1) for what concernes the duplicated photos in the gallery (both jpeg and DNG showed), it is a known bug of the "aggregate duplicated files" function of the Photo App that it's not working as it should.

2) for the automatic upload af both jpeg and DNG photos in OneDrive, it is a wanted behaviour. I still think that Microsoft should give us the choice about what we want to upload, especially thinking of the actual 5gb space limit of the free onedrive offer.

I'm using the feedback hub to report these problems to Microsoft, just in case they decide they still care about the W10 Mobile platform...

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/onedrive/forum/odoptions-odmobile/add-to-onedrive-a-filter-that-lets-you-decide-if/36e0f76d-6c57-4603-80e7-418a50e7e6c1?tm=1492600393507


----------



## PavilionDV (May 8, 2017)

j27h said:


> So Nokia Camera is unable to start... Maybe it is a limit imposed by the RTM of Creators Update... I have a 1020 like you and I have done this procedure just two days ago: untill the last RS1 update, Lumia Camera was always there after the various upgrades. With the last RS1 update (149393.1066) by the way, Lumia Camera disappeared and wasn't possible to reinstall it throught the store: the only way was using that XAP, installing it from the internal memory. If you have done everything like me, maybe the culprit is of the CU... And that means no CU for the 1020! Let me know if you take the time to make some test and find uot if with RS1 is still usable.

Click to collapse



Can you give me your XAP file for Lumia Camera please !?


----------

